# Block VIN...GTO or Firebird



## AC56FG (Jan 6, 2022)

1st post here, so thank you in advance! I have a complete 1970 RAIII engine that I bought around '88. Is it possible to find out by using the stamped block VIN, whether it originally came in an A body or F body? Regards, Andy


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Your block will have a two-or-three character code stamp in addition to a casting number. I'm hardly the resident expert here, and didn't compile this list, but this page is my own re-sort of PontiacPower.net's list of different Pontiac engine codes and how they translate to engine option code, trans option code, model year, and yes, which body line it was installed in. Their list was alphabetical by letter codes, putting them out of order by year model and application. I taught my doggy a new trick and managed to copy it and sort by year model.


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Updated my original post with a version of that list that's easier to sift through...


----------

